# Vauxhall launch 123 reasons to be cheerful



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Today, Vauxhall Motors launch their Astra 'Reasons To Be Cheerful' advertisement.

The soundtrack to 'Reasons To Be Cheerful' is inspired by Ian Drury's iconic hit from the 70's and is updated by Sense, a UK rapper. The ad uses people of Britain to inform the creative and follows the best things about being British.

Taking iconic scenes such as ice-cream on the beach, kicking about in the park, country lanes and festivals, the ad is littered with quintessential British idiosyncrasies such as, 'looking on the bright side', 'gassing about the weather' and 'giving it some leather'. The little things that make people cheerful such as fish and chip forks and camping in the rain run through the campaign and depict people enjoying British life with the Vauxhall Astra Bi-Turbo weaving through these scenes.










The TV ad will air from 1st to 28th July 2013 and will be supported by a social media campaign. The ad features the new 5-door Astra Bi-Turbo and will remind consumers the Astra is 'Made for Britain' and features cameos from the VXR and Sports Tourer. The Astra Sports Tourer is manufactured in Ellesmere Port, one of the two Vauxhall plants in the UK.

A #ReasonsToBeCheerful twitter page will ask consumers to input their own reasons to be cheerful and build the conversation via social media.

Commenting on Vauxhall Motors', Reasons To Be Cheerful ad, Peter Hope, Marketing Director stated; "The Astra was launched over 30 years ago and remains the car most synonymous with Vauxhall with almost a quarter of British motorists having owned one."

He continued, "The campaign supports our goal of building warmth, emotion and approachability for the Vauxhall brand and fits with other brand initiatives to create pride and advocacy such as Vauxhall & I and the Home Nations sponsorship."










The creative was developed for Vauxhall Motors by McCann Birmingham and directed by Joanna Bailey. Managing Partner, Paul Dean, comments: "The 'Reasons To Be Cheerful' TV advert leverages the model's British heritage, with its execution featuring snapshots of life around Britain and placing Astra at the heart of every moment."

The rationale behind the output by the Midlands agency stems from the model being an integral part in British culture for over three decades and its evolution as a vehicle ideally suited to reflecting the quintessentially British way of life; in essence, it positions the Astra as if it were 'made for Britain'.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The paint on the Bi Turbo Astra looks the same as on my Astra GTC that I recently replaced with a 2013 Ford Fiesta ST 2.

After just 17,000 miles the car was littered with so many stone chips, I had enough and got rid of it.

Owning that car certainly wasn't cheerful.


----------

